# 16/17 will bring some nice choices in Blizzard skis among other gear = OntheSnow.com



## bigbog (Feb 20, 2016)

*2017 skis...here & there on the web*

Okay...I'll let the thread stay.  A few nice options on the web...here & there.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 20, 2016)

Hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2016)

wait, what?  i want to see next year's blizzards.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 20, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> wait, what?  i want to see next year's blizzards.



They are purdy.....
They have a new carving line called Quattro (will be comarketed with Audi).
They added carbon to the Brahma, just like in the Bonafide.
 There is now a light version of the Brahma. We called it the Brahma Lite, but basically just replaces the Bushwacker.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 25, 2016)

Found it!..
2017-blizzard-skis-preview
However I see the new 93 Enforcer(Nordica)....at skiessentials..8)


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They are purdy.....
> They have a new carving line called Quattro (will be comarketed with Audi).
> They added carbon to the Brahma, just like in the Bonafide.
> There is now a light version of the Brahma. We called it the Brahma Lite, but basically just replaces the Bushwacker.



They picked the right season to release a new carving line.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They have a new carving line called Quattro (will be comarketed with Audi).



Does that mean similarly to when I owned an Audi car, if I bring the skis in for a basic tune up there will be a 200% mark up over normal skis?


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Does that mean similarly to when I owned an Audi car, if I bring the skis in for a basic tune up there will be a 200% mark up over normal skis?



Also a 200% increase in needed repairs. All the benefits of Audi ownership shall be yours.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2016)

I think I found a replacement for my Fischers!


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think I found a replacement for my Fischers!



The RX? 

I buy skis too often but I believe I've finally gathered the ideal 3 ski quiver suited for me. 

Head Supreme Instinct ti (170, 74 underfoot)

Blizzard Bushwacker (180, 88 underfoot)

Rossignol Soul 7 (180, 106 underfoot)

I made a bet with a friend that I wouldn't buy skis for the next 3 years. $100 gift certificate to Kittery Trading Post is at stake. Hopefully, I can hold out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2016)

I have The Motive 84.  Good, but not great carvers.  

I concur with your east coast quiver selection.  I have a 90 for daily driving a 107 collecting dust instead of powder.  I would like a razor in the mid 70s.  A few manufacturers produce tweener race skis with a similar turn radius as your new skis.  That's what I'll eventually get.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2016)

Edd said:


> Also a 200% increase in needed repairs. All the benefits of Audi ownership shall be yours.



Ouch. I work for Audi now so I have to stick up for my boys.


----------



## Edd (Feb 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Ouch. I work for Audi now so I have to stick up for my boys.



Sounds like an uphill battle. My thoughts will be with you. Nice cars though, no doubt.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2016)

I demo'd the Stöckli Scale Delta Large's today (83 underfoot with a 17m radius) and wow do I hope they keep this ski in their '16-'17 line up!!! 

This ski rips!! A purebred GS race ski, with a touch of tip rocker that makes it friendly in some soft and/or shorter radius turns.  If it has a top end, I sure didn't find it (and my tracesnow app had me maxed at at 58.2 mph today!) 

Stöckli makes a SERIOUS ski!!


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I demo'd the Stöckli Scale Delta Large's today (83 underfoot with a 17m radius) and wow do I hope they keep this ski in their '16-'17 line up!!!
> 
> This ski rips!! A purebred GS race ski, with a touch of tip rocker that makes it friendly in some soft and/or shorter radius turns.  If it has a top end, I sure didn't find it (and my tracesnow app had me maxed at at 58.2 mph today!)
> 
> Stöckli makes a SERIOUS ski!!



They had a good price on a pair of Stocklis recently but I couldn't accept the investment without demoing. I went cheap, and will perhaps regret it.


----------

